# trafficking



## amaul

How do we say this in Greek when it refers to sexual trafficking? For example,

"I'm against trafficking"

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Perseas

Hi,
I think it is: _εμπόριο λευκής σαρκός_
You can also have a look here.

_Eμπόριο _means _trade, commerce, dealing_ but in this context _trafficking_ is OK.
_Λευκή σάρκα_ is _white flesh_.


----------



## amaul

I don't like it because it's a bit racist, trafficking can affect everyone. I found
"σωματεμπορία" ή αλλιώς "εμπορία ανθρώπων"
Cheers!


----------



## Perseas

amaul said:


> I don't like it because it's a bit racist, trafficking can affect everyone.


I understand what you mean. It is however a standard term in Greek and I think it is also a legal term. (Perhaps it changes in the future).
"Σωματεμπορία" is OK. "Εμπορία ανθρώπων" refers not only to sex but also to work in general.


----------



## Acestor

Ο όρος για το trafficking in women είναι «εμπόριο γυναικών».
https://www.google.gr/search?q="εμπόριο+γυναικών"
Ας αποφύγουμε το «λευκή σαρκός» γιατί, μέσα σ' όλα, είναι και ανακριβές.


----------



## cougr

Another term commonly used for "trafficking" is  "διακίνηση", often prefaced by the words "παράνομη" or "λαθραία".


----------



## amaul

But I would also like to avoid the reference to women, because it can affect any one. Specially, it is a video that compares trafficking to sex work. 


Thanks!


----------



## Acestor

In such a case, I might even go for "σωματεμπόριο" rather than the legal term "σωματεμπορία".


----------



## Andrious

You could still use the word trafficking in english. Most young Greeks and some elder ones know what it means. The ones that don´t, will get the point by seeing the video or a description.


----------

